# FR: postuler pour/à



## poireau

Bonsoir,

Comment utiliseriez-vous "postuler" et "un poste"

"postuler pour/a un poste?

Merci


----------



## LARSAY

Je ne l'utiliserais pas parceque ça sonne mal! la réponse est _postuler un poste _(no _pour _or _à_). Il est préférable de dire _postuler un emploi _ou _etre candidat à un poste_


----------



## poireau

Je demande car dans wordreference ils ont "postuler a", et je ne savais comment l'utiliser dans une phrase.  Ont-ils tort alors?


----------



## valvende

poireau said:


> Je demande car dans wordreference ils ont "postuler a", et je ne savais comment l'utiliser dans une phrase. Ont-ils tort alors?


 

Bonsoir

postuler *pour* un emploi 

on n'emploie pas postuler à dans ce cas et même d'ailleurs ça ne fait pas très françaisl

bon courage


----------



## poireau

voila ce qui est ecrit dans wordreference:

Compound Forms:*postuler à*vput in for*postuler à*vapply for


----------



## poireau

Merci Valvende!


----------



## nhat

LARSAY said:


> Je ne l'utiliserais pas parceque ça sonne mal! la réponse est _postuler un poste _(no _pour _or _à_). Il est préférable de dire _postuler un emploi _ou _etre candidat à un poste_


 
*"postuler un emploi" ca n'existe pas...*
"postuler à" ou "postuler pour" sont correctes
en fait on dit plus "postuler a *UNE OFFRE* d'emploi"
et "postuler pour un emploi"

hier, j'ai postulé pour le poste de directeur adjoint
j'ai postulé ma candidature pour le poste de....


----------



## valvende

poireau said:


> Merci Valvende!


 
de rien bonne soirée


----------



## Blancheneige

Pas très français ? Je trouve ça étonnant, parce que je l'entends assez couramment (sous la forme *postuler à*).
Je me demandais si c'était  un helvétisme, mais il semblerait que non. Voici ce que dit le Larousse (pas forcément toujours une référence, mais bon...)


*postuler *
_verbe transitif_
(latin _postulare_)
*1. *Demander, solliciter (un poste, un emploi).
*2. *Poser comme postulat au départ d'une démonstration.

_verbe intransitif_
*1. Être candidat à un emploi, à une fonction. Postuler à, pour le poste de directeur. *
*2. *Accomplir les actes de procédure qu'implique un procès, en parlant d'un avocat ou d'un avoué.

Selon le Larousse, les deux options proposées par Poireau seraient donc correctes ;-)


----------



## valvende

sincèrement c'est sans doute gramatiquement très juste mais en ce qui concerne un emploi on ne postule pas à  mais pour par contre je suis d'accord avec toi concernant le postuler à dans d'autres cas pas de soucis c'est juste que dans une lettre de demande de poste ça marque pas top
peut être un gallicisme!!!! 
bonne nuit


----------



## LARSAY

Désolé, mais je maintiens que _postuler un emploi _est du meilleur français (pour ceux qui pensent que ce n'est pas du français, c'est d'ailleurs l'exemple donné dans le Larousse. En effet, _postuler _est un autre verbe pour _solliciter _ou _demander_; à ce que je sache, on ne dit pas_ demander à un _emploi _ou solliciter pour un poste!  _


----------



## poireau

Alors est-ce que toutes les trois formes peuvent etre utilisees?

Postuler un poste
postuler a un poste
postuler pour un poste


----------



## poireau

J'ai trouve :
Comment postuler à un poste chez Gaz de France ?
dans
http://faq.gazdefrance.com/question.2.821.49.htm

et

Comment postuler pour un poste en Chine ?
dans
http://www.stages-en-chine.com/postuler-poste/processus-candidature.php

est-ce qu'on pourrait dire les memes phrases en haut sans preposition "pour" ni "a"?


----------



## Montaigne

Je soutiens LARSAY.
On dit "postuler un emploi" et "être postulant pour un emploi".
"Postuler pour" appartient au langage juridique ou ecclésiastique.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis également de l'avis de Montaigne et Larsay.

On dit bien _postuler un emploi/poste (de XXX) à/chez YYY_ mais la construction transitive indirecte (_postuler à/pour un poste_) est également acceptée…


----------



## Maric Ol

Selon le Petit Robert, les 3 formes sont correctes:
(édition 2008) 
*Postuler* - *II* - v.tr. (...) postuler un emploi (ou TR. IND. _postuler à,_ _pour _un emploi).


----------



## Maric Ol

Ah! Comment je pourrai traduire "il postule pour un métier". Merci!


----------



## Sisal

Définition du Trésor de la langue française
*A. *−Demander, réclamer. _J'espère bien (...) qu'il _[_un enfant trouvé_]_ ne sera postulé par personne _(Hugo, _N.-D. Paris,_ 1832, p.167). _Ils peuvent postuler un prêt d'équipement avec des chances raisonnables de l'obtenir _(Jocard, _Tour. et action État,_ 1966, p.199). − _En partic., usuel _[Le compl. d'obj. désigne un emploi, un poste, un titre] Synon. _être candidat* à (qqc.)._ _Postuler la place d'inspecteur de marée à la halle de Paris _(Marat, _Pamphlets, _À ses concitoyens élect., 1792, p.331). _Un diplôme donnant droit de postuler un emploi de professeur dans un établissement public d'enseignement _(_Encyclop. éduc.,_ 1960, p.75). *Rem. *On rencontre la constr. trans. indir. _postuler à, pour _(un emploi): _Un candidat à la fonction publique ne peut être retenu que s'il possède des aptitudes techniques à l'emploi pour lequel il postule _(_ibid., _p.288).

Donc, on peut dire : postuler un emploi, à un emploi, pour un emploi. Mais pas un métier.
Il y a effectivement un sens écclésiatique (demander par postulation)


----------



## marandescu

Je me permets de rouvrir cette discussion avec une question supplémentaire.

Est-ce que la même logique peut s'appliquer à l'expression "se porter candidat" ? C'est à dire, est-ce qu'on peut dire "je me porte candidat au poste ..." aussi bien que "je me porte candidat pour le poste ...".

J'aurais utilisé plutôt la préposition à, mais j'ai récemment rencontré l'emploi de pour chez un locuteur natif, enseignant de français qui plus est. Du coup, je ne suis plus sûr de mon hypothèse initiale, mais je n’ose pas lui demander s'il a fait une faute ou pas .


----------



## JClaudeK

marandescu said:


> est-ce qu'on peut dire "je me porte candidat au poste ..."


Oui, on peut.

Voir ici:


> - On est candidat *à* un poste***
> - On pose sa candidature, ou on soumet sa candidature à un employeur/recruteur


***ou: se porter candidat à ....
cf:
Poser sa candidature / Se porter candidat(e)


----------

